# Klassen über JMX per URLClassloader laden?



## greenhorn_extreme (16. Jul 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Java Programm A und B kommunizieren über JMX.
B möchte Klasse X mittels Reflection dynamisch instantiieren. X ist aber nur im Classpath von A enthalten. Kann man die Klassen X mittels JMX übertragen?

Gruß


----------



## FArt (18. Jul 2011)

Ja.

GIYF: Understanding Network Class Loaders


----------



## greenhorn_extreme (20. Jul 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Aber daraus bin ich jetzt auch nicht schlau geworden. Da fehlt mir wieder das Wissen, wie ich eine Date oder Klasse über eine JMX URL verfügbar machen kann, damit ich sie mit dem URLClassloader laden kann, falls das so überhaupt funktioniert. Ich hab jetzt erstmal einfach die JAR Datei als Byte Array übermittelt, und lade diese dann. Ist zwar nicht schön aber damit kann ich erstmal arbeiten.


----------

